# Info on the Lionel 1664



## bluffbeach (Jul 1, 2016)

Well I am back at the well looking for knowledge. I purchased a 1664, 1689T combination that arrived with a broken rear truck. The seller thought they might have the part in their inventory but I noticed others things about the 1664. I know the casting was the same as the 1666 but pics I have seen of others show the E-unit lever farther back on the shell. The base of this motor is also cast plastic which doesn't look right. I would appreciate comments. I wonder of I have other issues to discuss with the seller. Pics attached.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

*Two versions of the 1664*

bluffbeach, There are actually two versions of that locomotive. The first one was produced in 1938-1940, which uses what is called a 'Parallel Plate' motor, and the E unit lever would be between the whistle and sand dome, near the rear of the body. The later version, produced in 1940-1942 used what was called a 'Die Cast' motor, (very similar to Postwar 1654 motor), that has a bakelite collector and slide shoes on the bottom. The E unit lever will be behind the smokestack. What you have is the later version of the 1664, and nothing to worry about as far as identity.

The rear truck assembly could possibly be repaired using JB Weld, if the breaks are clean, and nothing is missing. IF that isn't a viable option, the part you need is #1664E-33 (rear truck assembly).

Have you tested the motor to see if it runs?? That is an easy motor to fix, and most likely the worst case scenario is the E unit needing work. If you decide to take the motor out of the body, there is one item on the motor that needs very close attention. On the Brush Plate side of the motor, the two screws that hold the brush plate in place, the one on the right MUST make contact with the metal under the screw head. If it doesn't make contact with that, there is NO Ground path, for the motor to work.

Any other questions, just ask.


----------



## phillyreading (Aug 25, 2015)

The 1664 is different then the 1666, the 1664 is a 2-4-2 and the 1666 is a 2-6-2. The part that is broken can be cut or modified if it can not be repaired, the tender connection is what needs to be saved so the tender can hook up to the engine. 

Lee Fritz


----------



## bluffbeach (Jul 1, 2016)

*Negotiations in progress*

Thanks for everyones help. Waiting for the seller to respond. Hoping he has an original truck in his inventory.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The break looks fairly clean?
A job for JB weld? Just get the right kind, they make different welds for different materials.

It would be easier to just get a new truck if you can.

But save the pieces if you get a new one, you can always use them in a scrap yard scene or add them to a gondola scrap car for part a load.

Or send it to the T Man here (aka the epoxy king), he would fix that up like new using a little epoxy.


----------



## bluffbeach (Jul 1, 2016)

Teledoc, Can you recommend where to buy the 1664E-33 rear truck replacement? My seller isn't confident he has the right part. I found a part#2288 for a 1664 but I think it is for the earlier version.
The motor was serviced before he listed it. I can see new wires to the E-unit. It runs OK but is just a little sticky. Just needs to be run more.
Thanks,
Duffy


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

A lot of us use The Train Tender ,Jeff Kane has an excellent record. :thumbsup:


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

*Lionel 1664E-33 Rear Truck*

Duffy, I ran thru the major list of dealers and only found three that actually have the part.

http://store.justtrains.com/index.html

Olsen's Toy Train Parts: Check this website, and you may only need part of the rear truck assembly, and not the whole thing. Olsen's shows 3 separate pieces available, at different prices.

Toy Train Tender (Jeff Kane) www.ttender.com/partslist.html

Price range is $12.50 to $17.99, not including shipping.

All the other suppliers do not have the rear truck

Jerry


----------



## bluffbeach (Jul 1, 2016)

T-man, Would you be able to make the repair on the original truck. Still trying to find an original replacement but according to Big Ed you have the talent!! I contacted Jeff. Thanks to you and Teledoc for the sources.
Duffy


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

bluffbeach said:


> T-man, Would you be able to make the repair on the original truck. Still trying to find an original replacement but according to Big Ed you have the talent!! I contacted Jeff. Thanks to you and Teledoc for the sources.
> Duffy


I would put my money on the T Man.:thumbsup:

How about, (looks to be the same?) both buy it now no bidding.
Edit, if I get one link to work the other won't show, so I left in the best deal link.

Here is a better deal for the money as you get the draw bar piece too.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2288-for-Lionel-1664-1664e-Rear-Truck-Drawbar-Prewar-Parts-/401152794611?hash=item5d6691dff3:g:L8cAAOSwzLlXhNuV


Edit again, if that one don't work either just go to eBay and use *Lionel 1664E-33 Rear Truck *as the search words.
The link works and then doesn't?


----------



## bluffbeach (Jul 1, 2016)

*Truck for the 1940-1942 version*

Big Ed, I found these before but mine is all one piece with nothing for the small screw to go into. The draw bar is riveted to the truck assembly. Hope you can see from the pics. I also looked on the other stie Teledoc gave me and it is not the same as mine but the same as on Ebay.


----------



## bluffbeach (Jul 1, 2016)

*More info on 1664 Versions*

Thought you guys would enjoy this. I have been searching for the rear truck for my 1664. Teledoc pointed out there were 2 versions with the last being 1940-42. Mine falls in there but maybe early in that period. Jeff at TTender shared this pic with me. It shows a later model 1664 but with roller contacts and a rivet through the body. Mine has slide shoes!
I continue to be amazed at all the variations that came out. Just ask Teledoc about the torpedos!
The good news is I found an original replacement from Just Trains! All I have left is to get the seller to foot the bill???!???


----------

